# csv. Datei per E-Mail versenden



## SalomonING (13 Dezember 2021)

Guten Tag,

ich möchte gerne per E-Mail csv. Dateien versenden. Dafür verwende ich den Baustein SMAIL_CLIENT2 und den Baustein TON der in bestimmten Zeitabständen xStart auslöst. Leider habe ich mit SMAIL_CLIENT2 bisher nicht gearbeitet.
Meine ersten Versuche eine Standard E-Mail mit kleinem Text versenden. Hat leider nicht funktioniert.
Nun zur Frage:
Stimmt etwas am Code nicht? Warum wird die E-Mail nicht versendet?
Wie könnte ich eine csv. Datei versenden? Funktioniert das mit diesem Baustein überhaupt?

Habt Ihr vielleicht eine Idee ?


----------



## JSEngineering (13 Dezember 2021)

Moin,

"geht nicht" ist keine Fehlerbeschreibung...
Was geht nicht? Was für Statusausgaben hast Du?

Was soll denn

```
IF xSend_Mail.Q then xStart;
END_IF;
```
machen?
Ich sehe keine Zuweisung an xStart, der dann den Send_Mail starten könnte...

Vielleicht hilft auch folgender Thread:





						750-880 CodeSys 2.3 Mails mit SMAIL_Client2 versenden
					

Hallo,  seit einigen Tagen funktioniert bei mir das senden von Mails, von der WAGO 750-880, über SMAIL_Client2 zu t-online nicht mehr, nachdem ich dieses nun schon mehrere Jahre nutze. Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass ich da unbewusst irgendwas geändert habe, deshalb will ich in diese Runde...




					www.sps-forum.de
				




Gruß
    Jens


----------



## SalomonING (13 Dezember 2021)

Das mit der If-Abfrage ist schon gefixt.
Den Thread habe ich auch schon gelesen, web.de unterstützt TLS 1.1.
Der sStatus gibt aus: TCP-ERROR


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Dezember 2021)

Welcher Controller? SSL kann nicht jeder.


----------



## SalomonING (13 Dezember 2021)

Wago 750-880.


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Dezember 2021)

Und welche Firmware hat der?






						750-880 CodeSys 2.3  SSL Mails versenden
					

Hallo alle zusammen,  ich möchte wieder mal meine alte 880 auf einen neuen Stand bringen, auch meine Mails werden nicht mehr versendet.  Was gibt es derzeit für eine funktionierende LIB für das versenden von SSL Mails ?  Oder geht es generell nicht mehr ?  Grüße Z




					www.sps-forum.de


----------



## SalomonING (14 Dezember 2021)

Ich habe die Firmware 0750-0880 FW16 (D), müsste die neueste sein.


----------



## SalomonING (14 Dezember 2021)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage, wobei Ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnt. Dem Wago Support habe ich auch schon geschrieben.
Ich habe seit heute eine neue Karte eine 750-450 4 x AI. Karte. Habe die Karte eingeschoben und bekomme eine I/O Fehlermeldung.

So sollte die SPS aufgebaut sein:

SPS 750-880 --> Karte 750-450 4 x AI --> Karte 750-461/025-000 2 x AI -->Karte 750-460 4 x AI --> End Modul

Habe ziemlich viel herumprobiert. So funktioniert die Zusammenstellung:

SPS 750-880 --> Karte 750-450 4 x AI --> Karte 750-461/025-000 2 x AI --> End Modul

Sobald ich die Karte 750-460 einschiebe kommt es zur Fehlermeldung.

Woran könnte es liegen? Blinkcode 3 
Meine Idee:
Die Karte 750-450 arbeitet mit 24 V. Die beiden anderen aber nicht, jedoch verfügt die Karte 750-461/025-000 2 x AI über einen PE.
Falls es daran liegen könnte, wie könnte man das Problem ungehen?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen! Danke


----------



## SalomonING (14 Dezember 2021)

Bei dieser Konfiguration leuchten bei der Karte 750-450 4 x AI auch keine LEDs
SPS 750-880 --> Karte 750-450 4 x AI --> Karte 750-461/025-000 2 x AI -->Karte 750-460 4 x AI --> End Modul


----------



## Oberchefe (14 Dezember 2021)

Wurde das neue Modul auch in der Software angelegt?


----------



## Tobsucht (16 Dezember 2021)

Beim Blinkcode 3/0 stört ein Modul den K-Bus massiv.
Da das Modul 750-460 schon seit langem verfügbar ist, können wir eine Inkompatibilität mit der Firmware des Controllers ausschließen. Die 450 ist viel neuer und mit dieser läuft der Aufbau ja.

Was passiert denn wenn nur die 750-460 und das Endmodul gesteckt ist? Wenn Du dort auch den Fehler 3/0 bekommst ist das analoge Modul wohl defekt.
Wenn die Hardwarekonfiguration nicht passt bekommst Du einen anderen Fehler 6/irgenwas.
3/0 liegt definitiv an der Hardware und nicht an dem Programm.

Grüße


----------



## SalomonING (16 Dezember 2021)

Zuvor habe ich die Konfiguration SPS 750-880 --> 750-461 --> 750-460 --> 750-600 (Endmodul). Lief über Wochen sehr gut.

Habe dann das neue Modul eingeschoben und seitdem funktioniert die oben genante Konstellation (ohne das neue Modul) auch nicht mehr.
Zudem hat zuvor die Konstellation SPS 750-880 --> 750-460 --> 750-461--> 750-600 auch nie funktioniert.
Und die Konstellation 750-880 --> 750-460 --> 750-600 funktioniert ebenfalls nicht. 

Kann sich das jemand erklären? Das Modul war neu, 2 Wochen in Gebrauch.


----------

